# Visa for Parents



## parbillu (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I working in Malaysia with non MSC status company and basically from India. I would like to bring my parents to stay along with me as long as i stay at malaysia. As of now, i am single. Please suggest me on visa process.


----------



## The Hat (Jun 28, 2012)

The Malaysian Embassy in Delhi or any of their Consulates in Mumbai and/or Chennai would have the answers - there are no short-cuts

Google Malaysian High Comms or Embassies in India


----------

